# FS Entire Fluval Profile 1000 Setup



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm posting this on behalf of a friend. 

Fluval Profile 1000 72 gallon tank and fluval 305/405 for filtration. The tank comes stock with a 305 but a 405 was added for extra filter power. The top of the tank was modified to accommodate this.
Tank is missing one of the four bulbs and has one or two minor scratches on glass near bottom.
The setup is three years old and from what I can see online it sold for a pretty penny upwards of $1500 and it was bought in Kamloops so I'm sure it was much more.
Tank itself is beautiful and would make an amazing display tank. Most info could be easily googled as they are all the same. 
I'm dealing with the sale of this tank so I can answer any/all questions. I can easily get photos but the tank is need of a good cleaning which I will be doing asap. 
Price is $850 OBO for all. Its a turnkey system ready to go, needs nothing and will not be parted out.

Thanks all.
jeff


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it stainless or black colored?


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Its black with silver accents. I'm working on photos as we speak!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> Its black with silver accents. I'm working on photos as we speak!


Sounds like an awesome setup!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Its gorgeous, especially without the algae...but a lot of cash for the gallons you get. Truly meant to be a show/display tank.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

And this was the tasteful mod to the top to accommodate the second filter.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump for a beautiful tank, very open to offers, just be mindful that I am located in kamloops. Thanks guys.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Back to top again


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a very nice tank. i set one up for a friend and love it. i think they paid almost 2000 after tax from super pets in richmond a while back.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Back to top


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Good deal... Just saw the smaller version at pet smart on sale for like $1500

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

BTT Price drop, $700. I may be able to deliver for some additional $$$. Several members here will vouch that I don't mind driving the 7 hour round trip for the right deal.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

This setup is now sold


----------

